# Cool!



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

If the soldiers don't want this I could use it for backpacking.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

That's pretty impressive, not very stealthy with the gas motor, but very versitile. Kind of reminds me of the old Star Wars movies, the one with the walking transports.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I want one of those. It could carry my next Elk out of the canyon! :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

:smt107That thing is frickin AMAZING!:smt107
The way it is able to compensate is just flat unbelievable!
*TOTALLY RAD!*

Nice find Tony


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Very cool. They need to work on that noise though.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> Very cool. They need to work on that noise though.


The noise will scare the Bear away from my Elk. It needs a couple of small spikes in the feet however to handle the ice.:numbchuck:

:smt1099


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, even a leaf blower engine, as annoying as it is, would be better than the piercing, migraine inducing sound put out by that thing. It is very cool though, the way the gyros self correct and balance the contraption.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Cool!

I had to keep swatting for mosquitos, though as I watched that thing.

WM


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Imperial Walkers... Give 'em a year... and a budget.

Cool concept, but a better test-mule than a servicable tool.

JW


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

MLB said:


> That's pretty impressive, not very stealthy with the gas motor, but very versitile. Kind of reminds me of the old Star Wars movies, the one with the walking transports.


That's the first thing I thought of when I saw it.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Amazing technology! It kind of creeped me out, though, how similar it's movements were to a live animal.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> Very cool. They need to work on that noise though.


+1 :smt023


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Amazing technology! It kind of creeped me out, though, how similar it's movements were to a live animal.


I agree, I laughed out loud when it started slipping on the ice. I wonder if they could make a bigger, more stable version to be a robotic horse!


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Kind of looks like a "goth" baby doe.


----------

